# bit w/ 1-5/8" cut length vs one w/ 2" cut length



## timsch (Jul 19, 2021)

I need to buy a router bit for a project where I'll be cutting alternating tread stairs, similar to but nicer than those shown in the attachment. I have blocks of maple 11 x 24 x 2-1/4" that need an S-curve cut in them. I purchased a 2" cut length spiral bit with bearings on the end, but my plans for using that haven't panned out so well. My new plans involve just placing the block on a CNC router table and using just a standard spiral bit to cut the S-curve through the full block rather than rough cutting the pattern with a jigsaw and then cleaning it up with the router.

I have the option of a 1-5/8" cut length as well as one w/ 2" cut length. the 1st has an overall length of 3-1/2". Either bit will require an initial pass and then another to go through the full thickness. From memory (friends CNC), the collet is around 1" long. The nut will take up maybe another 1/4", so around 1-1/4" length of the shaft taken up from the length that can go into the wood. That's cutting it a little close, but should work. I'd like to get the 1-5/8" cut length just because I think it'd be more versatile than the longer one in the future. That 2" cut length bit gets a little unruly in my unprofessional hands.

What would you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Using the CNC you want to take several passes to cut the full depth of 2 1/4". Which means the shank of the 1 5/8" will be rubbing for half the depth and heat up the bit causing a shorter bit life. I would go with the 2" cut length bit and take several passes to help minimize the time the bit will be rubbing and heated up.


----------

